# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  Dialogë filmash - (anglisht)

## PrInCiPiEl

-Movie quotes(*English Only*)!

Një pjesë e dialogut në mes të *John Travolta*(JT) dhe 
*Samuel L.Jackson*(SLJ) në filmin *" Pulp Fiction "* :


 *JT* : Want a sausage?

*SLJ* : *Naw, I don't eat pork*.

*JT* : Are you Jewish?

*SLJ* :* I ain't Jewish man, I just don't dig on swine.*

*JT* : Why not?

*SLJ* : *They're filthy animals. I don't eat filthy animals.*

*JT* : Sausages taste good. Pork chops taste good.

*SLJ* : *A sewer rat may taste like pumpkin pie. I'll never know 'cause even if it did, I wouldn't eat the filthy moth**f**ker. Pigs sleep and root in shit. That's a filthy animal. I don't wanna eat nothin' that ain't got enough sense to disregard its own feces.*


*JT* : How about dogs? Dogs eat their own feces.

*SLJ* : *I don't eat dog either.*

*JT* : Yes, but do you consider a dog to be a filthy animal?

*SLJ* : *I wouldn't go so far as to call a dog filthy, but they're definitely dirty.But a dog's got personality. And personality goes a long way.*

*JT* : So by that rationale, if a pig had a better personality, he's cease to be a filthy animal?

*SLJ* : *We'd have to be talkin' 'bout one moth**f***in' charmin' pig. It'd have to be the Cary Grant of pigs*.


Të dy aktorët fillojnë të qeshin me të madhe   :ngerdheshje:  

*_ Shënim _   :
Dialogu është interpretim imi i lirë nga CD-ja ime origjinale me muzikë ,
dialoge dhe monologe nga filmi *" Pulp Fiction "*.


Cheers!
PrInCiPiEl

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

*Pumpkin* dhe *Honey Bunny*




> *HONEY BUNNY*  :
> I love you, Pumpkin.
> 
> *PUMPKIN* :
> I love you, Honey Bunny.
> 
> *PUMPKIN* :
> *Everybody be cool this is a robbery!*
> 
> ...



 :pa dhembe:

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

*"The Matrix"* 
*Morphius :*




> "Have you ever had a dream that you were so sure was real? What if you were unable to wake up from that dream? How would you know the difference between the dream world, and the real one?"

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

"*Life* *as* _a_ *House*"





> *George* : .....*I'm having a problem with cancer*  
> Sam : .........I don't know what that means. What kind of a problem? 
> *George* : .....*The kind where there is no answer*  
> *Sam* : .........*I still don't know what that means*

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

*' The Last Samurai '*





> _Katsumoto_ : *You believe a man can change his destiny*? 
> _Algren_ : *I think a man does what he can, until his destiny is revealed.*

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

*"Man on Fire"*   




> Dakota Fanning ("Pita Balletto"): *You have a girlfriend?*  
> 
> Denzel Washington("Creasy") : *What kind of question is that? You're supposed to be studying history.*   
> 
> Dakota Fanning ("Pita Balletto"): *It's history: Creasy history.*  
> 
> Denzel Washington("Creasy") : *No, that's ancient history!*


...





> Giancarlo Giannini("Manzano"): *What is the situation with Mr. Creasy?*  
> 
> Christopher Walken("Rayburn"): *Peter Ramos.* 
> 
> Giancarlo Giannini("Manzano"): *Yes what was the daughter to him?*  
> 
> Christopher Walken("Rayburn"):*She shoed him, it was alright to live again.*   
> 
> Giancarlo Giannini("Manzano"): *And they took that away from him?*  
> ...

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

*" Shadowlands "*






> *We read to know we're not alone.*

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

*"**Finding Forrester**"*

*Sean Connery*  :




> *We walk away from our dreams afraid we may fail, or worse yet, afraid we may succeed*.

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

"*Shadowlands*"


*C.S. Lewis*: 




> *I pray because I can't help myself. 
> I pray because I'm helpless. 
> I pray because the need flows out of me all the time, waking and sleeping. 
> It doesn't change God, it changes me.*

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

"*The Big Lebowski*"

*The Dude*: 



> *Yeah, well*.  *The Dude abides*.

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

"*Phenomenon*"





> George: " *Do you think that you could love me for the rest of my life?* "
> 
> Lace:   "*No, I'm gonna love you for the rest of mine.*"

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

"*The Shawshank Redemption*"


*Morgan Freeman* :




> *Some birds aren't meant to be caged. 
> Their feathers are just too bright. And when they fly away, the part of you that knows it was a sin to lock them up does rejoice. But still, the place you live in is that much more drab and empty that they're gone. 
> I guess I just miss my friend.*

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

"*Shadowlands*"





> *The most intense joy lies not in the having but in the desire. The light that never fades, bliss that is eternal, is only yours when what you most desire is just out of reach.*

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

" *Taxi Driver* "

*Travis*   : 




> *"You talkin' to me?  You talkin' to me?  
> You talkin' to me? 
> Then you the hell else are you talkin' to?  
> You talkin' to me? 
> Well I'm the only one here. Who do you think you're talking to? 
> Oh yeah? Huh? Ok."*

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

"*Lawrence of Arabia*"





> Omar Sharif("Sherif Ali") : *What are you looking for?*  
> 
> Peter O'Toole("T.E. Lawrence") : *Some way to announce myself.* 
> 
> *Omar Sharif*("Sherif Ali") : *Be patient with him, God.*





*That's all folks!
Cheers!

PrInCiPiEl*

----------


## bayern

*Troy*

Hektori me te vllain duke debatuar rreth grabitjes se Helenes.




> Hector: You fool, do you know whot have you done?
> Paris: I love her.
> Hector: Whot about the love for your country? You would let Troy burn for this woman?
> Paris: If you want to bring Helen back i will go with her.
> Hector: To Sparta they will kill you.
> Paris: Than i will die fightinh.
> Hector: O now that sounds heroic to you doesnt it? To die fighting. Tell me brother have you ever killed a man?
> Paris: No
> Hector: Have you ever heard a man dying?
> ...

----------


## MisCongeniality

Kjo eshte quote nga filmi Legends of the Fall, por me pelqeu prandaj e vura  :shkelje syri: 
*"Forever turned out to be too long, Triston"*  i thote suzane tristonit kur ky kthehet nga udhetimi i gjate. Kjo i kishte premtuar se do ta priste perjete (forever) por me pas martohet me alfred sepse mendoi se Triston s'do kthehej me.

----------


## mad

*~ Ocean's Eleven ~*




> _[Last minute tips for Linus]_ 
> *Rusty*: You look down, they know you're lying and up, they know you don't know the truth. Don't use seven words when four will do. Don't shift your weight, look always at your mark but don't stare, be specific but not memorable, be funny but don't make him laugh. He's got to like you then forget you the moment you've left his side. And for God's sake, whatever you do, don't, under any circumstances...





> *Tess:* You're a thief and a liar. 
> *Danny:* I only lied about being a thief, and I don't do that anymore. 
> *Tess:* Steal? 
> *Danny:* Lie.


{^_^}

----------


## StormAngel

Nga Anger Management:




> Dave Buznik: Hi, I'm glad I'm not the only one in anger management. 
> Bobby Knight: What? I don't need anger management! I thought this was sexaholics anonymous! 
> Dave Buznik: Uh, I think that's down the hall. 
> Bobby Knight: Oh SCREW THIS! 
> [throws his book across the room and stomps off

----------


## StormAngel

Nga filmi Armaggedon:




> Harry S. Stamper: Just a little help, God, that's all I'm asking. 
> Max: I think we're close enough He might have heard ya.





> Rockhound: You want to compare brainpans. I won the Westinghouse prize when I was 12, big deal. Published at 19, so what. I got a double doctorate from MIT at 22, Chemistry and Geology. I taught at Princeton for two and a half years. Why do I do this? Because the money's good, the scenery changes and the let me use explosives.





> Grace Stamper: First time I got my period, Rock had to take me to Tai-Pei for Tampax. Then he had to show me how to use them. 
> [Off Harry's stern look] 
> Rockhound: I told her how to use them. I didn't show her, Harry.





> AJ: You know what I was thinking? 
> Grace: What? 
> AJ: I really don't think that the animal cracker qualifies as a cracker. 
> Grace: Why? 
> AJ: Well cause it's sweet, which to me suggests cookie, I mean well putting cheese on something is sort of a defining characteristic of what makes a cracker a cracker. I don't know why I thought of that, i just- 
> Grace: Baby, you have such sweet pillow talk.

----------

